# Sweep shapes and patterns



## innerspace (Jun 24, 2009)

i was wondering if you guys can put up useful sweep shapes in this thread...i'm stuck with the major and minor ones...would like to expand my horizons to 7ths,dim,aug,9th,13th and what not.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

Aug...That's August right?!!!

Man, that looks hard...good luck in learning all this, i am stuck with chords progression and scales...damned i've got all this and your stuff to learn too... :-(


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2009)

Aug = Augmented


----------



## NixerX (Jun 24, 2009)

If you can play the 1-3-5's of a min / Maj chord just raise the 5th for augmented and the 9,11,13's to your 1-3-5 pattern or drop the tonic or 5th and replace it with the embellishment.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 24, 2009)

These obviously aren't all of the patterns, but you can figure it out. Here's your augmented arpeggio, dude:
e-5-9
b-6
G-6
D-7
A-8
E-

7:
e-3-[7]<-that's your ninth
b-5
G-6
D-7

Maj7:
e-4-[7]<-ninth again
b-5
G-6
D-7

m7:
e-5-8
b-6
G-7

dim:
e-4-7
b-6
G-7
D-

13th:
Just play the scale, dude.


----------



## seanbringsprada (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/th...g-sweep-arpeggios-part-i-common-patterns.html

THis helped me with arrpegios.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is a cool sweeping pattern that I've been working on lately. A bit of economy picking included. Not only do these shapes help your sweeping but also the control of your right hand since you have to pick those extra notes in the middle. It wont slow you down though as you should be able to always go from one string to another just like sweeping. Very Gambale inspired!


AMaj9

```
-----------------5-9-10-5-------------------------------
---------------7----------7-----------------------------
---------6-7-9--------------9-7-6-------------6-7-9-etc.
-------7--------------------------7---------7-----------
-5-7-9------------------------------9-7-5-9-------------
--------------------------------------------------------
```

Am9

```
-----------------5-8-10-5-------------------------------
---------------6----------6-----------------------------
---------5-7-9--------------9-7-5-------------5-7-9-etc.
-------7--------------------------7---------7-----------
-5-7-8------------------------------8-7-5-8-------------
--------------------------------------------------------
```

Here is a way you could play an altered (alterated?) lick in this fashion!

Aalt

```
-----------------6-8-10-6-------------------------------
---------------7----------7-----------------------------
---------5-7-8--------------8-7-5-------------5-7-8-etc.
-------6--------------------------6---------6-----------
-5-6-9------------------------------9-6-5-9-------------
--------------------------------------------------------
```

Im using these and a lot of other similar patterns to make my movements on the fretboard feel more free! And they also sound great!

You could always switch the 5 out for a +4 in the Maj9 one for a lydian chord!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 29, 2009)

---------------------5-8-10-8-5---------------------​-------------------8------------8-------------------​-------------5-7-9----------------9-7-5-------------​-----------7----------------------------7-----------​-----5-7-8--------------------------------8-7-5-----​-5-8--------------------------------------------8-5-​


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2009)

Big subject, but to have you got Frank Gambale's 'Speed Picking' book, as that has an absolute goldmine of info on this subject? Gimme a bit of time, and I'll post up some ideas to get you going.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 29, 2009)

^

+1

The lick I posted is actually one from Gambale, but do post a few ideas if you don't mind.


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 29, 2009)

Find them yourself.

Thats not me being a pr!ck. Grab a peice of neck/chart paper and start stacking thirds from the major and minor scale.

Use the link below and add a 7th string if you need.
Printable Neck Diagrams for Guitar

Start with say A and then the third note of the scale your using (major, minor etc.) and then the 5th. So in the A major case you've got A - C# - E. Put a dot on all the A's, C#'s and E's of the fretborad. You start to notice some patterns (the chords of A major all over the fretborad) which you can experiment with. 

You can use this for other scales and add 7ths and 9ths and substitues and whatever. I know this is pretty basic stuff and you after some more in depth and complex shapes so start inverting the chords and usinf exoctic scales etc.

It will also help with visualisation and know where you can play the chord and arpeggio shapes in different locations which give different sounds.

Hope that helps.

Plus this link has some good arpegiio shapes etc.
http://www.guitar.ch/en/info/frames/arpeggios/set.html
Just use the links on the left. It also covers invesrions etc.


----------



## freepower (Jun 30, 2009)

innerspace said:


> i was wondering if you guys can put up useful sweep shapes in this thread...i'm stuck with the major and minor ones...would like to expand my horizons to 7ths,dim,aug,9th,13th and what not.



If you can't figure the "shapes" out from the fact that it's a 7th, 9th, etc, then you shouldn't be learning to sweep them.

Seriously. It's like asking for big words to drop into conversation without knowing what they mean.

It's much more important to understand how to find notes and intervals across the neck and their names - and when you do that it's obvious how to play 7th sweeps, etc. Try watching my theory vids for an intro into fretboard logic.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 30, 2009)

That's not actually bad advice. Why don't you try adding the sevenths and ninths to the shapes you know, post up the fingerings you come up with here, and we can all give you some feedback?


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 30, 2009)

freepower said:


> If you can't figure the "shapes" out from the fact that it's a 7th, 9th, etc, then you shouldn't be learning to sweep them.
> 
> Seriously. It's like asking for big words to drop into conversation without knowing what they mean.
> 
> It's much more important to understand how to find notes and intervals across the neck and their names - and when you do that it's obvious how to play 7th sweeps, etc. Try watching my theory vids for an intro into fretboard logic.


 
This.


----------



## innerspace (Jul 7, 2009)

i know i can figure out the shapes myself..but i've been pretty busy with work and figuring out OPTIMAL shapes is what i'm looking for. some of the shapes are finger twisters! could you guys please post some of frank gambale's arpeggios? Many thanks.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 7, 2009)

innerspace said:


> i know i can figure out the shapes myself..but i've been pretty busy with work and figuring out OPTIMAL shapes is what i'm looking for. some of the shapes are finger twisters! could you guys please post some of frank gambale's arpeggios? Many thanks.



I don't know if Gambale plays the exact same arpeggios as the ones I posted but they are made in the same fashion as his playing. All notes picked in full economy picking! It works super well and with a bit of practise you can sweep them really fast without having to use any legato!


----------

